# Butterflies in your stomach



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Butterflies in your stomach* =

It is a way of describing those nervous feelings you might get before a test/an important game/a job interview/a first date... 

E.g. Settle the butterflies in your stomach...


----------



## k_georgiadis

Oxford Paravia says:

avere crampi allo stomaco per l’agitazione

but there may be a more colorful expression.


----------



## rainbowizard

In such situations we often say... "si chiude lo stomaco" or "avere lo stomaco chiuso".
I do not think there is literal translation of your sentence in Italian.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

And, some people believe that having few of them might even help to perform better by keeping you on your toes.

So, it is not bad to have few of them.


----------



## miri

Actually we say "avere/sentire le farfalle nello stomaco" when one is in love, for example. It may be a borrowing from English, though ...


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

miri said:


> Actually we say "avere/sentire le farfalle nello stomaco" when one is in love, for example. It may be a borrowing from English, though ...


 
Ciao miri,

could you use this expression in other situations?

such as, nervous feelings before a test/exam... or before a job interview?

E.g. Sento le farfalle nello stomaco prima del' esame?


----------



## miri

Hi Ben!
I have only heard it (and used it) in association with love ...


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

miri said:


> Hi Ben!
> I have only heard it (and used it) in association with love ...


 
Ciao miri,

Okay. If I go to Italy and use this expression in other contexts, will I be understood, or will I just manage to raise few eyebrows, or will I be accused of abusing this idiom?


----------



## rainbowizard

Personalmente non l'ho mai sentito usare... (almeno dalle mie parti)... neanche nel senso indicato da miri 

Non credo che verresti capito.


----------



## Ciliegina

Io confermo quanto detto da Miri, l'espressione si usa, ma di solito solo in riferimento all'innamoramento. Se lo usi in questo senso, sicuramente ti capiranno


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Grazie tutti. I like this expression. It's very colorful... I see what you mean, because it makes no sense in French.


----------



## edfnl

Confermo anche io, le farfalle nello stomaco ce le hai quando sei innamorato  
Altrimenti sono solo crampi, o peggio ancora forze di stomaco* ehehehe 

*quando devi andare in bagno per la tensione!


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Grazie tutti per le risposte.


----------



## Ciliegina

BenVitale said:


> Grazie a tutti per le risposte.



Piccola correzione


----------



## tropicaleza

Sarà mica quello che in Italia chiamiamo "magone"? 
In realtà è alla bocca dello stomaco, cioè nel diaframma e viene per innamoramento, ma anche per la mancanza fisica di un amore


----------



## CPA

tropicaleza said:


> Sarà mica quello che in Italia chiamiamo "magone"?
> In realtà è alla bocca dello stomaco, cioè nel diaframma e viene per innamoramento, ma anche per la mancanza fisica di un amore


 
Direi che il magone e le "butterflies" sono due cose ben distinte. Le ultime sono l'agitazione che si traduce in una sorta di tremolio nello stomaco, dovuta alle scariche di adrenalina quando ci si trova a dover affrontare una situazione difficile o importante. Mi pare che sia una situazione di tipo psicosomatico.


----------



## linodor

Forse la traduzione, non letterale, potrebbe essere "mi tremavano le gambe", le gambe mi facevano Giacomo, Giacomo". Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## CPA

Pare che "butterflies in the stomach" sia una condizione medica che riguarda prettamente lo stomaco. Si trovano varie spiegazioni googlando. Collins Reverso lo traduce come "avere il batticuore".


----------



## Teerex51

CPA said:


> ...Collins Reverso lo traduce come "avere il batticuore".



Vai a capire...
Ma intanto l'espressione "farfalle nello stomaco" si usa tranquillamente anche in italiano (e anche in francese e tedesco).


----------



## Alxmrphi

What about with excitement?
Like the day before you're going on holiday and, let's say it's a year trip somewhere and you're so excited.

What would you say then?


----------



## laurentius87

Alxmrphi said:


> What about with excitement?
> Like the day before you're going on holiday and, let's say it's a year trip somewhere and you're so excited.
> 
> What would you say then?



_Non vedo l'ora_, maybe?

In this case in English you would use _I have butterflies in my stomach_?


----------



## Alxmrphi

laurentius87 said:


> _Non vedo l'ora_, maybe?
> 
> In this case in English you would use _I have butterflies in my stomach_?



Yeah:

"_I can't wait to see if I've been accepted to go to University in <country>, every time I think about the prospect of moving there I get butterflies in my stomach_".
"Non vedo l'ora di scoprire se l'università di <paese> mi accetterrà, ogni volta che immagino l'idea di traslocarmi lì _mi vegonono le farfalle in stomaco_"?


----------



## laurentius87

Alxmrphi said:


> Yeah:
> 
> "_I can't wait to see if I've been accepted to go to University in <country>, every time I think about the prospect of moving there I get butterflies in my stomach_".
> "Non vedo l'ora di scoprire se l'università di <paese> mi *accetterrà* *accetterà*, ogni volta che immagino l'idea di *traslocarmi * *trasferirmi *lì _mi _*vegonono* *vengono*_le farfalle _*in * *nello *_stomaco_"?



It could fit.

Also _mi tremano le gambe_.


----------



## Alxmrphi

laurentius87 said:


> It could fit.
> 
> Also _mi tremano le gambe_.



Is this not out of fear, though?
Thanks for the corrections, a lot of pure silly spelling mistakes I made!


----------



## Teerex51

I guess it could be out of excitement, too, but it falls way short of conveying the actual feeling of "butterflies in your stomach", doesn't it?


----------



## laurentius87

Alxmrphi said:


> Is this not out of fear, though?
> Thanks for the corrections, a lot of pure silly spelling mistakes I made!



Also out of excitement.

The same for _avere i brividi_ and _avere un nodo in gola_, that could also fit.


----------



## Teerex51

I guess I'm being dense, but I just can't see a lump in one's throat or shaky legs as a decent translation of the "butterfly" thing.


----------



## linodor

Teerex51 said:


> I guess I'm being dense, but I just can't see a lump in one's throat or shaky legs as a decent translation of the "butterfly" thing.



Sono gli effetti dell'emozione: crampi allo stomaco, gambe che tremano, incapacità di parlare


----------



## Teerex51

Mi è chiarissimo il significato, grazie. Ma non traducono "butterflies in my stomach", sono soltanto delle manifestazioni psicosomatiche parallele o alternative.


----------



## laurentius87

Teerex51 said:


> I guess I'm being dense, but I just can't see a lump in one's throat or shaky legs as a decent translation of the "butterfly" thing.



*It depends on what you aim to translate*. An intense feeling or the precise sensation of feeling butterflies in your stomach?

In Italian _sentire le farfalle nello stomaco_ is surely used (more often talking about love, but not only), but I'm afraid it's not the single best way to express that you feel intensely, and indeed positively, excited.


----------



## Teerex51

OK, così il traduttore decide di testa sua di rendere diversamente una frase perfettamente traducibile in maniera letterale.


----------



## laurentius87

Teerex51 said:


> OK, così il traduttore decide di testa sua di rendere diversamente una frase perfettamente traducibile in maniera letterale.


----------

